# Start X (GNOME) automatically



## jemate18 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello guys!

I have installed a FreeBSD on my P3 500Mhz. Installed only the base and no X and GNOME and used ports to install ProFTP.

Now I have decided to install FreeBSD 7.1 on my laptop. However, to go to my GUI GNOME, i have to log in into terminal and type gdm.

How do I set it to boot automatically running X and GNOME and avoid the command/terminal log in?

Thanks


----------



## ale (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#full-gnome


----------

